# Jett"s OFA



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

*Jett"s OFA*

I the results back today and hips good elbows normal. I did do prelims and all looked great but till its official. 
Thanks Trish http://www.tritonkennels.com


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*
















Yeah!!! I had just gotten home and listened to my messages, so glad to hear that

3 out of 3 so far







Jason's boy prelimed normal too, just need to do the officials to make number 4









Just thrilled for you Mike


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Congrats on the hips!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*








to all!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Thanks all getting a puppy is always a gamble so a nicely stacked deck never hurts.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Congrats--we just did our xrays last week, so I know how if feels to be relieved/happy/proud all at the same time.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Big Congratulations Mike.. I agree, it's nerve racking until the "official" results come back.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

A Big


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Very nice!!! This makes me so happy to hear, because my girlie will have her prelims done this December when she turns a year old (how time flies!!!) and I am sure they will be good!! Then a year from that I will be posting braggs too I am sure!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Congrats Mike. Kway sure does throw great hips. I will have my fingers and toes crossed when it is Iso's turn.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Congratulations!
























Lee


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*



> Originally Posted By: luvsablesCongrats Mike. Kway sure does throw great hips. I will have my fingers and toes crossed when it is Iso's turn.


Though it takes 2 I was talking with Bill he said Kway is getting close to 100 pups/dogs on the ground he hasn't heard of any with bad hips nor have I
So if some one is sitting on the fence with a really nice bitch with fair hips and a breeding to Kway made sense I would think it would be a no brainier. 
I wouldn't worry about your Iso the deck has been stacked.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*



> Quote:Though it takes 2 I was talking with Bill he said Kway is getting close to 100 pups/dogs on the ground he hasn't heard of any with bad hips nor have I


Thats great, we have a Kway daughter here, just came home last night!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Branka has had good hip production also


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*

Congrads DJ let the fun begine 
Heh Trish I give Branka 60% credit for Jett and you get 40% for choosing Kway


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Jett"s OFA*



> Originally Posted By: Joker
> Heh Trish I give Branka 60% credit for Jett and you get 40% for choosing Kway


----------

